# Relocating to Mexico Questions



## globalracks (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm thinking of relocating to Puerto Morelos or Playa Del Carmen Mexico. What immunizations are needed to travel to Mexico and the cost of immunizations? Are mosquitoes a big problem in Mexico? 

What is the quality of health care in Puerto Morelos or Playa Del Carmen areas? What is the cost associated with going to see a doctor for check ups and minor health care issues? Your opinions and thoughts are appreciated thank you.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

The first thing I'd ask you as you as you investigate a move to Mexico is: Have you previously visited the two communities you're asking about? Second question is: have you investigated the residency visa requirements to satisfy yourself that you will qualify for a visa to live in Mexico? As for the health and insect-related questions: while some prior discussions archived on this forum may generally answer the questions you might want to search the www for more specifics and also to locate one or two online forums which deal specifically with that part of Mexico. Best of luck with your research.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

globalracks said:


> I'm thinking of relocating to Puerto Morelos or Playa Del Carmen Mexico. What immunizations are needed to travel to Mexico and the cost of immunizations? Are mosquitoes a big problem in Mexico?
> 
> What is the quality of health care in Puerto Morelos or Playa Del Carmen areas? What is the cost associated with going to see a doctor for check ups and minor health care issues? Your opinions and thoughts are appreciated thank you.


The Centers for Disease Control & Prevention (CDC) has a reliable, comprehensive and up-to-date website on vaccination information and the incidence of mosquito-borne diseases for different destinations around the world. This is the link to their page on travel to Mexico:

Health Information for Travelers to Mexico - Traveler view | Travelers' Health | CDC


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ojosazules11 said:


> The Centers for Disease Control & Prevention (CDC) has a reliable, comprehensive and up-to-date website on vaccination information and the incidence of mosquito-borne diseases for different destinations around the world. This is the link to their page on travel to Mexico:
> 
> Health Information for Travelers to Mexico - Traveler view | Travelers' Health | CDC


As far as I know, no vaccinations are required for visiting Mexico, though some may be suggested.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> As far as I know, no vaccinations are required for visiting Mexico, though some may be suggested.


No vaccinations are "required" from a governmental perspective. I would go beyond "suggested" and say recommended. 

In addition to the normal tetanus booster (every 10 years), the main 3 vaccinations recommended for adults traveling to Mexico are Typhoid, Hep A and Hep B. If you've never had typhoid or infectious hepatitis you might think vaccines are superfluous. 

I've had typhoid, with post-infectious complications. I've seen people with Hepatitis A & Hepatitis B. With Hep A some people have mild illness, but others become really sick. The vast majority of people will come through it (survive), and this does not become chronic. Typhoid and Hep A are transmitted through food and water. For instance, a food handler who has the virus - perhaps without realizing it - can pass it on, or an ice cube made from non-sterilized water could be the source.

Hep B is more serious as it can become chronic and terminal. Kids in both the US and Canada are now routinely vaccinated, but most adults have not been. It's transmitted through bodily fluid contact (sex, contaminated needles, shared personal items like a toothbrush or razor, and blood transfusions - although the blood transfusion programs rigorously screen for this now, so the risk is much lower than in the past).

There are combined vaccines for these - either Hep A/Typhoid combined, or Hep A/B combined, so fewer needles for the needle phobic. . Once through the series of vaccines for Hep A & B (2 for Hep A by itself, 6 months apart, or 3 for Hep B itself or Hep A/B combined) you will generally be immune for many, many years, often for life. 

Typhoid is one needle, but only protects you for 3 years.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

I'd be researching the climate as well as the vaccination issues.


----------



## Jolga (Jun 5, 2012)

Another thing to consider is that Cancun and the surrounding area are in a code red hurricane zone. 

Forum Rule #7: Don’t post articles, news items, or copyrighted material without permission from the copyright holder. You can however post a link to the article to illustrate your point.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

I think the above advice on immunization against Typhoid and Hepatitis A & B is something you should take seriously although these are not officially required. I have lived in Mexico for over 13 years and came down with typhoid a few years ago and it was a dreadful and even dangerous experience. I now make sure I am vaccinated against these food and wáter borne diseases which must be taken seriously in Mexico or in France and the United States as well. 

The hurricane advice is also worth its weight in gold. When we were looking around back in 2005 for a place in which to buy a second residence on the Yucatán Peninsula as well as other places in Southern Mexico, we explored Puerto Morelos, Playa Del Carmen, Akumal and then on down to Majahual and Xcalak near the Belize border and over to beautiful and crystal clear Lake Bacalar. The tiny town of Xcalak was a virtual ruin from a previous devastating hurricane that passed through there years before and, one other thing struck us as retirees getting on up there in age. The nearest decent medical facilities and physicians were a long way away in Chetumal, the Quintana Roo state capital and those facitities and doctors - about a three hour drive from Xcalak and very far from Majahual as well - were probably nothing to brag about. Bacalar, on the other hand, is close to Chetumal but, while it is a splendid cenote-fed lake with those crystal waters (untypical of most of the river-fed lakes in the tropics during the rainy seasons), that hick town was yawn-inducing.

You have a "Hobson´s Choice" in all of these coastal towns along the península fronting both the Caribbean and Gulf. Live along the beach and enjoy the sea breezes at great cost but be subject to occasional intense hurricanes or live inland in the (mostly) scrubby coastal junglelands where the heat and humidity are stifling but at least you may still have a home after the hurricane passes. I speak from experiencing many hurricanes on the Alabama coast when a youth and, having seen our honeymoon cottage of 1971 on Mobile Bay totally obliterated by Hurricane Frederick in 1979. Gone from the face of the earth. Fortunately for us, in the interim, we had moved to San Francisco.

Now, to be more positive. We didn´t settle in that región for many reasons but, rather, the Chiapas Highlands. However, had we done so, I would have chosen Puerto Morelos over overcrowded Playa Del Carmen in a nanosecond. To each his own. I have no idea what one would pay for medical care in either place but I´m sure it´s far cheaper than Las Vegas unless they take you for a ride which is possible until you get your feet wet..

As for those towns we looked at far south of Playa such as Xcalak, the beach houses down there were seriously overpriced for the boonies so after a couple of cervezas at a bar there in Xcalak one afternoon after viewing beach houses for sale, we asked a local guy, in his cups, of course, what there was to do all day out there in the middle of nowhere. He responded. "Well we get up in the morning and go diving at the reef or fishing and then we get drunk and pass out. Then the next day, we get up in the morning and go diving at the reef or fishing and then get drunk once again and pass out. Then the next morning we might just get drunk and pass out. Then, once a month or so we drive the three hours into Chetumal and go shopping and maybe go to a movie." 

Just what I suspected life on those beaches facing incredibley beautiful coral reefs in the middle of nowhere would be like. Liife at Lake Chapala on steriods. 

I would sure as hell rent along any of that Quintana Roo Caribbean coastline for a long time before I bought there and, if I ever bought, would make sure it was a home I could forfeit financially after the next mighty ´cane came through. You know, Confederate President Jefferson Davis´ estate on the Mississippi coast stood there for well over a hundred years surrounded by magnificent oaks and easily survived many strong hurricanes. A splendid and venerable estate thought to be impervious to hurricanes and the along came Frederick in 1979 and nobody has been able to find that mansión or those oaks ever since. I think parts of the mansión are residing somewhere near far inland Hattiesburg. When I was a kid, people had a respect for those storms and only built (for the most part" modest fishing shacks out on the sand they could afford to lose. Now, since the 1960s, the coast from Western Alabama through Northwest Florida is choc-a-bloc with huge high-rise condominiums. When the inevitable major hurricane comes through there one day, should be a hell-of-a show.


----------



## Jolga (Jun 5, 2012)

Jolga said:


> Another thing to consider is that Cancun and the surrounding area are in a code red hurricane zone.
> 
> Forum Rule #7: Don’t post articles, news items, or copyrighted material without permission from the copyright holder. You can however post a link to the article to illustrate your point.
> 
> Thanks for your cooperation.


Oops my bad, sorry. Now I'll know.:doh:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Jolga said:


> Oops my bad, sorry. Now I'll know.:doh:


No problem  .


----------



## cheryl v (Aug 21, 2014)

My husband and I are looking into purchasing a condo in Puerto Adventuras area.
We are only in the beginning stages and could use some solid advice/direction.
Thanking you in advance


----------



## Schort (Aug 9, 2014)

We've lived in Playa del Carmen for 2 of the last 3 years. Unless you are living in the first 3-4 streets of the beach or in a "dip" of a street, not much to worry about from hurricanes. All homes are concrete construction and pretty solid. My opinion is that there really is not enough of a chance of a direct hit, so I would not sweat it. 

Hospital care is pretty good imo. I had a 3 hour stay, for a kidney stone, in the ER @ CostaMed in Playa. Fluids, drugs and time... $150. Got me in the bed in 5 minutes to boot. 

Puerto Morelos is halfway between Cancun & Playa so lots of options. Also closer to Costco  

Very quiet there. I'd personally chose there if you aren't a party animal. Puerto Adventuras is also a nice place... More of a bubble from the normal Mexico though. Nice boating community though. 

You can get insurance here. We personally chose to have a stateside policy plan for now.


----------



## Schort (Aug 9, 2014)

cheryl v said:


> My husband and I are looking into purchasing a condo in Puerto Adventuras area.
> We are only in the beginning stages and could use some solid advice/direction.
> Thanking you in advance


Live here and understanding the complexity of life and laws before biting off a big purchase. Check out the resale laws and takes for foreigners. I seem to recall a "sales tax" on both sides of the purchase. 
PA is a bit of a hassle as you have to come to Playa for so many things. No services down there other than a grocery store. Check it out.


----------



## cheryl v (Aug 21, 2014)

Thank you....some good advice and information.
Our DESIRE is to keep it simple.
We are very aware of what damages hurricanes can wreak.
I had questions about insuring.- In Fl. it is next to impossible to get a homeowners policy written.
Also read that a mortgage broker or attorney was advised before purchasing.
I would like to hear from anyone currently living in Puerto Adventuras and their observations, also. have a wonderful day, Cheryl


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Shouldn't that be Puerto "Aventuras"?


----------



## cheryl v (Aug 21, 2014)

That is certainly our hope!


----------



## Schort (Aug 9, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Shouldn't that be Puerto "Aventuras"?


Yep, PA for short...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

PA would mean nothing to most of us. Please use proper names for the benefit of forum readers, many of whom are not familiar with Mexican geography, especially when the state is not mentioned. Baja and the Yucatan are not familiar to most expats in Mexico, who generally live in the central highlands as retirees or in the major cities if they work, rather than in the less desirable tourist zones.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> PA would mean nothing to most of us. Please use proper names for the benefit of forum readers, many of whom are not familiar with Mexican geography, especially when the state is not mentioned. Baja and the Yucatan are not familiar to most expats in Mexico, who generally live in the central highlands as retirees or in the major cities if they work, rather than in the less desirable tourist zones.


Since I'm from Philadelphia, to me PA = Pennsylvania!


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> Baja and the Yucatan are not familiar to most expats in Mexico, who generally live in the central highlands as retirees or in the major cities if they work, rather than in the less desirable tourist zones.


Less desirable to whom? Even if most expats do live in the locations you list, I would have thought that the ideal for this forum would be to encourage perspective and opinions from contributors in all parts of the country. Is it possible that someone who lives in a ‘less desirable tourist zone’ may think twice about making a comment here, fearing their opinion would be snobbishly dismissed on account of their address?


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

I lived between PDC and PA, right on the water for 10 years. I survived both Emily and Wilma in 2005. I had hurricane insurance. There hasn't been a hurricane since 2005. 

Health care is good. I am healthy and never went to a Dr but I had friends that completed major surgeries with great results. My private health insurance is CHEAP compared to what I would have to pay if I lived in the USA.

There are plenty of mosquitoes during the rainy season. Deet is your friend.

Puerto Morales, Playa del Carmen, Playacar, Paamul, Puerto Aventuras, Akumal, and Tulum are all very different. You need to go and check them out.

BTW, diving, fishing, eating, drinking, with friends is not a bad way to spend a couple of years.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


buzzbar said:



Less desirable to whom? Even if most expats do live in the locations you list, I would have thought that the ideal for this forum would be to encourage perspective and opinions from contributors in all parts of the country. Is it possible that someone who lives in a ‘less desirable tourist zone’ may think twice about making a comment here, fearing their opinion would be snobbishly dismissed on account of their address?

Click to expand...

_Buzzbar:

Concerning RV ******´s comment assigning "less desirable" status to the Yucatán and Baja and "more desirable" status to Highland Mexico, I believe it was his intention to communicate his opinión as a highlander living in the Chapala community along Lake Chapala. If you knew Chapala you would realize that that town would never be construed to be snobbish. 

It is one of he favorite games down here among many expat retirees, including yours truly, to assign superiority to the location they have chosen as the best place to live in retirement but no need for anyone to be put off by this local game which is just that and nothing more. Posters should never let fear of dismissal of their opinions due to their addresses get in the way of expressing opinions. 

RV is a bit off base in describing The Yucatán and Baja as less desirable áreas with few expats. I won´t discuss Baja since the last time I was on the península was in the 1960s when, as young man, I drove to the then end of the paved highway to Ensenada just down the coast from the U.S. border. However, the Yucatán Peninsula and its three states, Campeche, Yucatán and Quintana Roo, is a place Dawg has spent much time driving around as both a periodic tourist and, at one point back in 2005, as a prospective homeowner and resident in such places as Celestun, Puerto Progreso, Merida, Telchac Puerto, Puerto Morales, Playa del Carmen, Akumal, Tulum, Xcalak and Lake Bacalar and, briefly, Campeche City. At the time, we had been living in the highlands in Ajijic on Lake Chapala and wree looking for an alternative place to live outside of the expat zone known locally as "Lakeside". In the final analysis, we decided that we personally preferred the highlands narrowing down our choices to Oaxaca City and San Cristóbal de Las Casas finally choosing the latter as a second home site to compliment our Lake Chapala residence in Ajijic (Peoria Upon Sump).

As a geezer, I understand what RV really meant or at least I think I do since I can´t speak for him. A large percentage of expats in Mexico are elderly retirees and prefer the more moderate climate of the highlands at certain altitudes making the highlands, in their assessments, more desirable but, except for the excessive heat and humidity, two of its defining characteristics and charms, The Yucatan Peninsula is a fascinating place with endless kilometers of beautiful beaches fronting the unique, for Mexico, Gulf and Caribbean seas, the exceptional historic city and cultural city of Merida, some incredible tropical jungles to the south, countless interesting small towns and indigenous villages for exploration by the visitor, beautiful crystal clear cenotes and the extraordinary cenote fed crystal Lake Bacalar and on and on. Even though we settled on the Chiapas Highlands at 7,000 feet as the place to build our southern home and keep cool in the fresh mountain air, one of the things that appealed to us about San Cristóbal was the access from there to the Yucatán, Veracruz and Oaxaca - some of our favorite places in Mexico whether in the highlands of those áreas or the beaches. 

By the way, RV was definitely incorrect in stating that The Yucatán is not a popular expat destination. The Yucatán has many expats residing therein from Merida to the extensive beach towns and even, to some extent, in a few inland áreas. The reader unfamliar with Mexico should consider the península as a possible place in which to settle if, as is the case with many people, they like heat and humidity most of the time. 

To each his/her own.


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

Hound Dog said:


> As a geezer, I understand what RV really meant or at least I think I do


Thanks, maybe I misunderstood, not being a geezer…..yet…..hopefully…… And yes, I’ve watched the popularity of Merida and environs grow over the years. I always thought of the Yucatan as a great area to visit, but a physically demanding place in which to live, and rather admire those expats who have made it their home.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

By “less desirable“, I refer to climate and cost from the standpoint of living permanently vs. visiting for a vacation in the high season; usually winter. You must admit that most of the vacation destination areas are rather sparsely populated in the other seasons, due mostly to heat and humidity. The tourist zones are generally more expensive and prices are often at, or near US prices for restaurant meals in the “golden zones“. Of course, one can avoid the higher costs, to some extent, by living away from the beach. Admittedly, those of us who live without the need for either AC nor a furnace are spoiled rotten. I am a qualified ‘geezer‘, as I am rapidly approaching 77 and am now quite limited in my ability to enjoy much outside of the confines of my home. That certainly colors my opinion at this stage of life. However, the number of expats choosing highlands vs. beach areas would indicate that the former is still the most popular. The later? We used to visit regularly in winter, but when the thermometer hit 90F, it was time to leave.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Not sure if you are correct about the number of expats chosing the highlands versus the beaches, if you put all the beach areas together there are a whole lot o expat especially if you include Baja.
My husband and I were laughing last year as some expat from the Progreso area who was living in a foreigners enclave and barely spoke any Spanish was making fun of Ajijic...talking about the pot calling the kettle black. 
Yes there are less expats at the beach in the summer but there are less people in the summer in the highlands as well it is just not as noticeable.
People living at the beches live in a tourist economy but if they have the money it is slightly irrelevant This area is not cheap either.
We were in the Yucatan inland in march and we could not wait to get as it was too hot for us..


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

You have a lot of retired expats that live in the highlands. There are quite a few retired expats at the beaches but you also have a lot of younger foreign people working and raising families in tourist beach areas. They are expats from all over the world.

The beach areas are more expensive to live at. Are they overpriced? Not compared to living on the water in the USA. On the Riveria Maya, you can live cheaply or like a millionaire. Everything is available from gourmet restaurants to fast food joints to street food. There is world class shopping or cheap pueblo style shopping. If you are on a low fixed income your money won't go as far in PDC as it would Lakeside. After 10 year on the coast and a year lakeside, I will say it definitely cost more to live on the coast than the highlands. 

Personally, I loved the summer months in PDC. 90 degrees, 90% humitity, 85 degree ocean waters. Heaven. And all the snowbirds are all gone.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Our bodies respond differently to the varying climates available in Mexico. Just as some people love the heat and humidity of Florida; others much prefer a cool sea breeze in northern CA. Go where your body feels good and you don't have to use A/C all the time to put up with the climate.
As in all things........it depends.
I like the highlands and can't even think straight at over 95 and humid.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> By “less desirable“, I refer to climate and cost from the standpoint of living permanently vs. visiting for a vacation in the high season; usually winter. You must admit that most of the vacation destination areas are rather sparsely populated in the other seasons, due mostly to heat and humidity. The tourist zones are generally more expensive and prices are often at, or near US prices for restaurant meals in the “golden zones“. Of course, one can avoid the higher costs, to some extent, by living away from the beach. Admittedly, those of us who live without the need for either AC nor a furnace are spoiled rotten. I am a qualified ‘geezer‘, as I am rapidly approaching 77 and am now quite limited in my ability to enjoy much outside of the confines of my home. That certainly colors my opinion at this stage of life. However, the number of expats choosing highlands vs. beach areas would indicate that the former is still the most popular. The later? We used to visit regularly in winter, but when the thermometer hit 90F, it was time to leave.


You and I have a lot in common, RV, including our choice of the Lake Chapala área as one of God´s gifts to Mankind in terms of great climate and splendid, rugged environmental features. The Lake and its endless deserted beaches just outside our home in West Ajijic is also God´s gift to Perrokind as demonstrated by my five mutts frolicking freely daily on the beach without the restraints of leashes or interference by bothersome pedestrians and mercilessly chasing birds , especially those beautiful white pelicans from Canada wintering here every year to escape the frozen tundra. Of course, they never catch one and when it comes to pelicans - my favorite birds - especially those magnificent white pelicans from Canada - they are damned lucky not to catch them because those pelicans would clean their greens.

You remind me of a funny story about our search for a residence in Merida. We went down to Merida from the lake in late November, 2005 so as to avoid the atrocious heat of the Yucatecan summer or so we thought but there in November it was miserably hot and humid and those same dancers dancing in the historic center plazas after sundown were hiding in their homes during the heat of the day when we were looking for a home to purchase driving and walking deserted streets like mad dogs and Englishmen while locals napped with their air conditionings at full blast.

We had a tedious day on about day number three of fruitlessly seeking a home in Merida´s centro in the blazing heat and, upon our return to the B&B, which was owned by some Canadians who had spent a few years there runnung the inn, inquired of the proprietors as to when we could expect the weather to cool off a bit to which they responded in unison, "This is as good as it gets." We were out of there the next morning heading for the Chiapas Highlands and never looked back. We still try to get over to Yucatán every year for a visit but living there full time is out of the question.

The climate there reminded us of Mobile where we lived for a couple of years when we first got married in the early 70s but, at least in Mobile, things cooled off from mid-October to May.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I enjoyed that story, HD.
Yet, there's a gal who used to post frequently on another forum who was from Oakland, CA......a mild climate which got plenty warm and who claimed to be "freezing" all the time there. She moved on down to Merida and is finally as toasty as she likes it.
There's always somebody who's wearing a heavy sweater when the rest of the room is sleeveless. You can't fight the climate. It's out there 24/7/365.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> I enjoyed that story, HD.
> Yet, there's a gal who used to post frequently on another forum who was from Oakland, CA......a mild climate which got plenty warm and who claimed to be "freezing" all the time there. She moved on down to Merida and is finally as toasty as she likes it.
> There's always somebody who's wearing a heavy sweater when the rest of the room is sleeveless. You can't fight the climate. It's out there 24/7/365.


People with undiagnosed or uncontrollable high blood pressure feel the heat much more than people with normal blood pressure. Overweight people also have a harder time in hot weather. People who do not know how the dress in hot weather also feel the heat more. Also people who do not find sweating uncomfortable have a better time in hot weather. Dehydration and sodium deficiency also can make people feel very uncomfortable when it is hot. Taking all these things into consideration it is hard to say what some people will feel like when confronted with a hot humid climate. Controlling how you use air conditioning by temperature settings [less cold and using fans directed on you to take advantage of the cooling effect indoors] and time spent in it also has a varied effect on you when you go outside. Seeking shade when out during the day helps. Eating more lighter smaller less fatty meaty meals per day also helps.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> People with undiagnosed or uncontrollable high blood pressure feel the heat much more than people with normal blood pressure. Overweight people also have a harder time in hot weather. People who do not know how the dress in hot weather also feel the heat more. Also people who do not find sweating uncomfortable have a better time in hot weather. Dehydration and sodium deficiency also can make people feel very uncomfortable when it is hot. Taking all these things into consideration it is hard to say what some people will feel like when confronted with a hot humid climate. Controlling how you use air conditioning by temperature settings and time spent in it also has a varied effect on you when you go outside. Seeking shade when out during the day helps.


All of this may be true, Alan, but there are many of us (me included) who just hate very hot, humid weather and will do whatever we can to get away from it! By the way, none of the things you mention in your post about why some people cannot deal with very h&h weather apply to me.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> All of this may be true, Alan, but there are many of us (me included) who just hate very hot, humid weather and will do whatever we can to get away from it! By the way, none of the things you mention in your post about why some people cannot deal with very h&h weather apply to me.


Not even feeling uncomfortable when sweating?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> Not even feeling uncomfortable when sweating?


Why are you so intent on not taking seriously the fact that many of us just don't do well in hot weather? It makes you sound like you're a lobbyist for places with h&h climates  And no, I don't feel uncomfortable when I sweat.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

It is one thing to be on a beach under a palapa with a cool drink and it is another thing to have
to work or cook in the hot weather.. I will take the cool weather any day. 
Many Europeans want to be living in hot weather after being sun deprived most of their life but they can have it...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> It is one thing to be on a beach under a palapa with a cool drink and it is another thing to have
> to work or cook in the hot weather.. I will take the cool weather any day.
> Many Europeans want to be living in hot weather after being sun deprived most of their life but they can have it...


Just check out the Spain Forum here, and you will see that one of the the main reasons so many Brits move to Spain is get away from the chilly rainy weather in their homeland. They are under the false impression that it's always warm and never rains in Spain.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Why are you so intent on not taking seriously the fact that many of us just don't do well in hot weather? It makes you sound like you're a lobbyist for places with h&h climates  And no, I don't feel uncomfortable when I sweat.


Simply stating facts I have learnt over time and not really trying to convince others it is better or worse than cool or cold climates. It just is what it is. We all have preferences to what we like including the food we eat or the type of vehicle we ride in etc..


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> Simply stating facts I have learnt over time and not really trying to convince others it is better or worse than cool or cold climates. It just is what it is. We all have preferences to what we like including the food we eat or the type of vehicle we ride in etc..


Well, Alan, the fact that you have posted these facts several times on this forum has given me the impression that you do have a bit of bee in your bonnet on this subject. If I am mistaken, I apologize.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Well, Alan, the fact that you have posted these facts several times on this forum has given me the impression that you do have a bit of bee in your bonnet on this subject. If I am mistaken, I apologize.


When this subject arises again I like to give any information I have discovered to others even though the regulars have to reread it again. The same for many subjects that keep reappearing here. 

I am actually enjoying the highland more and more as time goes on for various reasons I have discovered here, including the temperate climate.

The ease of travelling to other interesting locations a couple of hours away is the best reason to live in Central Mexico as far as I see it now. 

Bus travel to Mexico City and Guadalajara in 5 hours at the 1/2 price INAPAM discount is wonderful and very easy and comfortable and city transportation in any location without a car is premium. 

I can´t complain about being close to the heart of the Republic and being retired and seeing more and more of it every year. All are pluses with no minuses, so far.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> When this subject arises again I like to give any information I have discovered to others even though the regulars have to reread it again. The same for many subjects that keep reappearing here.


Point taken!


----------



## exclusiva (Oct 29, 2011)

I am amused by some of the assumptions held by people about an area they have either never visited, or have done so only briefly. Here is our CV: We have owned a home on the Gulf Coast just east of Progreso which is near Merida, for almost 10 years and visited every winter for several years before that.
We spend 3-4 months in our home each winter, but have spent time in our home during each season and know what to expect, including weather wise.
Firstly . . . the Gulf coast near Progreso is hit with significantly fewer hurricanes than either the Pacific or Caribbean coasts. That is because hurricanes must travel across the peninsula before hitting the Yucatan's north coast, and by the time that happens, most hurricanes have simply blown themselves out. In the past 25 years, just two hurricanes have touched down in the area north of Merida.
Second . . . if you are worried about your home being damaged in a hurricane, then for heaven's sake, just buy insurance and sleep soundly.
Third . . . it would be a rare year indeed that the weather in Nov. is as hot as it ever gets, though I certainly wouldn't rule it out. But it would be unusual, not normal, for Nov. to be as hot as the summer months. And we are from Canada, so we know cold. And hot for that matter. So while that weather anomaly may have given you a taste of how hot it can get in the summer, it is not a typical late fall day. The temps from Dec to Feb can dip into the high 50's F at night and highs in the mid-70's F during the day. Or it could be hotter. I have several thick sweat shirts and frequently wear them, though I am often in short sleeves when the locals are wearing their parkas because like many northerners, I have a higher tolerance for cooler weather.
Fourth . . . yes, it gets very hot and humid in Merida in the summer, but the beaches just a half hour drive away - with those fresh ocean breezes - are often 10-20 degrees F cooler than in the city.
If you lived there, one could also use the hot summer months to travel home or elsewhere or do what many other expats do --- buy a summer home in a cooler location. 
Fifth . . . there is no question that some of the beach locations popular with tourists are VERY expensive to buy into, at least in my opinion.
However, where we live, decent, reno'ed beach front homes can still be bought starting at $120,000 US and condos for less than $70,000.
Finally, I have no idea where this exclusive Progreso-area beach community aimed at expats that was referenced by a poster is located, because I have never heard of such a place. Just sayin'.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=AlanMexicali;5022074]People with undiagnosed or uncontrollable high blood pressure feel the heat much more than people with normal blood pressure. Overweight people also have a harder time in hot weather. People who do not know how the dress in hot weather also feel the heat more. Also people who do not find sweating uncomfortable have a better time in hot weather. Dehydration and sodium deficiency also can make people feel very uncomfortable when it is hot. Taking all these things into consideration it is hard to say what some people will feel like when confronted with a hot humid climate. Controlling how you use air conditioning by temperature settings [less cold and using fans directed on you to take advantage of the cooling effect indoors] and time spent in it also has a varied effect on you when you go outside. Seeking shade when out during the day helps. Eating more lighter smaller less fatty meaty meals per day also helps.[/QUOTE]_

So, we may conclude that if one is miserable in hot humid weather it´s because one is an out-of-shape fat slob with significant hypertension who hasn´t a clue as to how to dress for the elements in hot humid climates nor how to set air conditioning units for máximum efficiency and a cool, pleasant environment. Rather than seek out more moderate climates where environmental comfort is granted by God sin electricidad, this irresponsible glutton should eat several less-than-fatty meals several times a day. and adjust that window air conditioning energy hog as required.

Dawg had a better idea. In 1972, I and my new spouse (not a fat slob but a Parisienne recently moved to Mobile and unused to the climate there) moved from the hot and humid Alabama Gulf Coast where I grew up to cool San francisco and settled in North Beach and also, at times, along the coast both north and south of the city from Jenner at the mouth of the Russion River to a place known as Devil´s Slide just south of the city where not even one air conditioner even exists and it is always fresh and cool. 

We then retired to the Mexican Highlands at Lake Chapala and San Cristóbal de Las Casas at 5,000 and 7,000 feet respectively. These two places have moderate all year climates with short, two month hot springs during which one can still be comfortable withou air conditioning if one had an eye toward the climate when picking a home location. We haven´t heard the obnoxious hum of an air conditioner disturbing our tranquility since the 1970s and don´t miss that artificial air at all as we customarily opened all windows to enjoy nature in solitude whether in the city, on the beach or in the deep forest at altitude. As you can see, God has provided for fat slobs with hypertension in his own mysterious way.

The other presumptious post on this thread informs us that Puerto Progreso and environs are protected by the often overland diminishment of hurricane velocities as the storms pass over the northern coast of the península and that assurance brought back memories of my having grown up on the Alabama Gulf Coast , often taking the drive along the coast to New Orleans from Mobile and marveling at Jefferson Davis´ magnificent old mansión which had been in his family since time began standing there on the Mississiippi Coast across the highway from the Gulf Coastal Highway as it had for well over a hundred years surrounded by beautiful and ancient live oaks. Anyone who understands the U.S. Northern Gulf Coast knows that the coasts of Northwest Florida, Alabama and Missisippi are prone to terribly damaging and rescurring hurricane activities but severe hurricanes causing great destruction are rare in New Orleans at least until recently when the city suffered terrible damage after all those years as the Lucky Big Easy. But, wait, countless hurricanes causing great destruction along the Mississippi Coast spared the Davis mansión over and over again for over a hundred years until Hurricane Frederick in 1979 after which only a rudimentary foundation remained of that beloved old mansión and those ancient live oaks were last seen floating by Hattieburg on their way north.

This boy grew up on the Alabama Coast and annually vacationed on the Northwest
Florida Coast from the early 50s through the 60s and I still remember that apartment building on the beach in the Biloxi área where a large number of residents decided, as is not unusual among coastal residents, to stay put there and have a hurricane party when Camille blew through there in the 1960s. When Camille had passed, that apartment building and all of its inhabitants who stayed to party into the night had disappeared from the face of the earth and have never been seen again. Not only that, the entire Mississippi Coast was in a terrible shambles which took years to repair but no prognostications about Camille came even close to predicting the unbelievable damage cuased by this mosnster storm. Lots of fat, burping sharks were observed ialong the coast in the immediate aftermath of Camille, however.

As for overland routes of hurricanes lessening their impacts - no doubt about that. At one time in the 50s, I lived in a small South Alabama town some 130 miles north of the Gulf Coast at Fort Walton Beach, Florida. Even 130 miles inland, not along beach lands, the destruction could be very serious and dangerous and that town was not located at sea level subject to tidal swells that could swallow every thing in their paths. 

We have spent quite a bit of time in the Yucatán, inland and on both the Gulf and Caribbean Coasts and that time we have spent there has been in all seasons from the dead of winter to the impossible summers when Merida emplies outr and Meridianos who can afford to do so, flock to the coast from Celestun to Dzilam de Bravo to catch the summer breeze off the Gulf. . We even considered buying a beachfront residence in places along the Northern Gulf such as Celestun, Chicxulub, Telchac Puerto and Isla Holbox. We also considered buying a beachfront home in such places as Puerto Morelos, Akumal, Majahual and Xcalak in Quintana Roo. On both the Northern Gulf and the Quintana Roo Caribbean, we saw extensive damage from past hurricanes that had turned some old coastal towns and villages into ruins which had yet to be reconstructed years later. The vista was surreal in effect and we have never forgooten Lesson One - never disrespect the awesome power of hurricanrs no matter how many you may have survived and I have survived many over the years. If you are gung to build along the coast, build modestly to limit your potential losses or, better yet, rent and let the landlord worry about that tidal surge.

When we were in Xcalak, a town near the Belize border almost deserted (except for fishing parties brought in and out daily) after a devastating hurricane had nearly blown it away a few years before, we were looking at a large beachfront home that turned out, at a price of $650,000USD, to be way too expensive for the middle of nowhere on a hurricane coast three hours from the nearest qualified physician or hospital. Despite that fact that we were not about to buy this white elephant, I engaged the owbr´s agent in idle conversation and asked him just what there was to do out there on the deserted beach and reef every day. He replied; "Well, we get up every morning and either go diving on the reef or fishing and then we hang out in one of a few local bars and get loaded and by mid-afternoon we pass out only to arise the next day and either go diving or fishing and then get loaded at one of the local bars and pass out. Then, once in a while we have to drive a couple of hours plus into Chetumal to shop at the big box stores and then we start all over again. Remember the movie _GROUNDHOG DAY_? I think I know where the producer got his inspiration.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I also enjoyed the assumption that if you can't stand the heat....there must be something wrong with you.

Mix that one with a little peat moss and perlite and you'll be able to grow anything. 

If your folks came from an alpine climate, waaay back, chances are you aren't gonna love it on the Amazon River. Normal, healthy people come in all colors and climate tolerances.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

It's amazing what one can adjust too. When I was little we lived without air conditioning in Central Florida. In the middle of the state in Lake County,home of more than 1100 lakes. Looks like more water than land from above. So very hot, very humid. We wore jackets in 64 degree weather. Didn't see snow until 20 years old in Tennessee. Having experienced dry air at elevation out west and going back to visit hot humid areas I can't imagine living in heat and humidity again but know it's possible to adjust. But it does seem to be a pattern in hotter climates that those who choose to live in them live mainly on the coast or near it. Don't see much here or elsewhere about the joys of living in Villahermosa or Tapachula. I live in Arizona now, have seen 110 degrees this summer. Had experienced 120+ in NW AZ years ago. Will take 110 in AZ over 98 in Leesburg, FL anytime. Neither are that pleasant, but the high humidity makes Florida worse. If Merida is worth the heat and humidity it must be an extraordinary place. Interesting that the latest Lonely Planet guide names Merida the best overall destination in Mexico.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Tell ya what: In my youth, I "adapted" to all sorts of miserable situations, but I have no desire to adjust to anything I have to adapt to in my retirement if I don't absolutely have to. That includes the climate in Arizona or Merida.: eek: 
In the Mexican highlands, I don't have to adapt or adjust to anything. The climate is a joy.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

vantexan said:


> If Merida is worth the heat and humidity it must be an extraordinary place. Interesting that the latest Lonely Planet guide names Merida the best overall destination in Mexico.


Is that travel destination or a place to live? In any event, I find the idea of the "best" anything a rather useless notion.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The best means nothing it is just a word to sell guide books or article. That is not my favorite city in Mexico to visit or to live in but to each its own,

By the way Vantexan, one fact I hate about Merida is that is is in flat counry and you cannot escape the heat. If you are in Tuxtla you drive up the mountain and it is cool, if you are in Oaxaca same thing you can go up or down fairly quickly, in Merica just like Florida or Alabala when it is too hot you have A/C and no other oportunities.
I remember the first timeweI went there, we flew back home which was on the coast south of San Francisco in July and the cool fog never felt so good.

By the way I agree with you on the desert climate, dry heat is a whole lot nicer.I love the desert and every year we used to go to Death Valley in July as I loved the place before they build the resort . I loved Furnace Creek when it had the cabins for the ranch workers and he hotel was not aresort.
I remember walking in the evvening with my dog and being followed by coyotes, the air was cooler and I was the only person there it was wonderful.


----------



## exclusiva (Oct 29, 2011)

Ah Dawg. Now who is presumptious? Just because certain things happened eons ago in Alabama or Florida or wherever, doesn't mean those conditions all hold true somewhere else today, even if some of the conditions are indeed similar. It doesn't mean things aren't the same, either, but in the absence of even a shred of evidence to back up your claims, well . . . 
Your post is actually a little confusing . . . on one hand, it seems to say that hurricanes don't lose power over land, while on the other you state unequivocally that they do.
No matter.
And while there is no doubt that, as you say, Progreso does get some hurricanes . . . I never actually said they didn't. I just said they get fewer of them than either Mexico's Pacific or Caribbean coasts and the reason likely is that hurricanes have to travel over dry land to get there.
Here is a snippet from a website called weather explained. It outlines what typically happens to hurricanes once they make landfall. The site makes for interesting reading, for those so inclined . . . 
"Over land, hurricanes break up rapidly. Cut off from their oceanic source of energy, and with the added effects of frictional drag, their circulation rapidly weakens and becomes more disorganized. Torrential rains, however, may continue even after the winds are much diminished. In the southeastern United States, about one-fourth of the annual rainfall comes from dissipating hurricanes, and the Asian mainland and Japan suffer typhoons to get water from the sky." 
Read more: Hurricanes - average, low, world, high, days, Hurricane and tropical storm season, Portrait of a hurricane, Hurricane casualties, The nations worst weather disaster
You are quite correct about the devastation that can still be seen along the Yucatan's northern coast from Hurricane Isidore that hit in 2002. As you say, it is both shocking and sad. 
But in virtually every case, those wrecks of homes that are still to be seen were not insured. Even only 12 years ago, many of those destroyed homes were modest beach shacks on no foundations that were worth little, so the owners either couldn't afford to or simply didn't insure them. The more valuable beach homes have been repaired or replaced, in many cases using insurance monies. And the beat goes on.
This beachfront land - if it is buildable - is worth far more now without the shacks than it was in 2002 with them. 
Anyway, not trying to convince anyone to do anything. Nothing turns on it for me one way or the other, other than wanting to clear up what I see as misinformation about the area.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Is that travel destination or a place to live? In any event, I find the idea of the "best" anything a rather useless notion.


I moved to Santa Fe, NM just after Conde Nast travel magazine named it the number one destination in the world and it exploded in popularity. Definitely different living in a place instead of visiting. But Lonely Planet is well regarded. If they say a place is the best overall place to experience Mexico it's worth noting if you're looking for a place to live. Even if that means running in the other direction because you don't like touristy places. Guidebooks tend to focus on places where one can have an enjoyable vacation. Because if you don't, you probably won't buy the next edition of that guide or their other guides.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> Tell ya what: In my youth, I "adapted" to all sorts of miserable situations, but I have no desire to adjust to anything I have to adapt to in my retirement if I don't absolutely have to. That includes the climate in Arizona or Merida.: eek:
> In the Mexican highlands, I don't have to adapt or adjust to anything. The climate is a joy.


Not suggesting you should. By the way, AZ has a number of higher altitude towns with nice climates. I'm just not lucky enough to live in one!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=exclusiva;5024210]Ah Dawg. Now who is presumptious? Just because certain things happened eons ago in Alabama or Florida or wherever, doesn't mean those conditions all hold true somewhere else today, even if some of the conditions are indeed similar. It doesn't mean things aren't the same, either, but in the absence of even a shred of evidence to back up your claims, well . . . 
Your post is actually a little confusing . . . on one hand, it seems to say that hurricanes don't lose power over land, while on the other you state unequivocally that they do.
No matter.
And while there is no doubt that, as you say, Progreso does get some hurricanes . . . I never actually said they didn't. I just said they get fewer of them than either Mexico's Pacific or Caribbean coasts and the reason likely is that hurricanes have to travel over dry land to get there.
Here is a snippet from a website called weather explained. It outlines what typically happens to hurricanes once they make landfall. The site makes for interesting reading, for those so inclined . . . 
"Over land, hurricanes break up rapidly. Cut off from their oceanic source of energy, and with the added effects of frictional drag, their circulation rapidly weakens and becomes more disorganized. Torrential rains, however, may continue even after the winds are much diminished. In the southeastern United States, about one-fourth of the annual rainfall comes from dissipating hurricanes, and the Asian mainland and Japan suffer typhoons to get water from the sky." 
Read more: Hurricanes - average, low, world, high, days, Hurricane and tropical storm season, Portrait of a hurricane, Hurricane casualties, The nations worst weather disaster
You are quite correct about the devastation that can still be seen along the Yucatan's northern coast from Hurricane Isidore that hit in 2002. As you say, it is both shocking and sad. 
But in virtually every case, those wrecks of homes that are still to be seen were not insured. Even only 12 years ago, many of those destroyed homes were modest beach shacks on no foundations that were worth little, so the owners either couldn't afford to or simply didn't insure them. The more valuable beach homes have been repaired or replaced, in many cases using insurance monies. And the beat goes on.
This beachfront land - if it is buildable - is worth far more now without the shacks than it was in 2002 with them. 
Anyway, not trying to convince anyone to do anything. Nothing turns on it for me one way or the other, other than wanting to clear up what I see as misinformation about the area.[/QUOTE]_

Sorry exclusiva:

Apparently my posting on the subject of hurricanes was too lengthy for quick comprehension so I thought it would be useful to publish a summary:

Dawg grew up in hurricane country along the Alabama and Northwest Florida Coasts from 1942 through 1960 and then was off to hurricane prone Parris Island, S.C. and Camp Lejeune in Jacksonville, N.C. for Marine Corps training and then I was off to Tuscaloosa for university training in an área of North Central Alabama known infamously as "Tornado Alley" and when I finished that, I was off to Washington, D.C. near Chesapeake Bay which is also hurricane country and then to earthquake prone San Francisco where I went through many earthquakes including the famous 1989 disaster. I was so enamored of living in dangerous places that, when we retired to Mexico, we moved to Chiapas, a place noted for all three types of disasters -(1) major and often devastating hurricanes from the Gulf and Pacific, (2) almost constant seismic activity with more earthquakes than any other región in Mexico - some quite devastating and (3) recurring tornadic activity including four tornadoes during the past few weeks one of which seriousy damaged our tile roof. 

As they say, may you live in interesting times (and interesting places). 

I´m not even including the recurring and ferocious thunderstorm activiies common to South Alabama that would make your hair stand on end.

There have been several hurricanes to hit Chiapas and nearby Veracruz and Tabasco States from both the Gulf and Pacific since we have lived down south, the worst of which hit Tapachula so hard, the rail line north upon which "The Beast" runs loaded with Central Americans starts these days far north of Tapachula in Arriaga and many villages devastated by that hurricane have never fully recovered or have disappeared from the face of the earth or are buried beneath it. Many Chiapancos living in both the mountains and on the beaches lost their lives in these disasters.

Our understanding of hurricanes is such that, when we looked around the Gulf and Caribbean Coasts of the Yucatán Peninsula or the Pacific Coast of Oaxaca, we decided upon reflection, that investing in a home on one of these beaches would have been foolhardy for anything besides an inexpensive fishing shack easily written off after any disiaster so we bought in the highlands and visit all three beach áreas periodically for our beach fix whic is quicky satisfied.

No slick suede shoe salesman was able to convince us that any particular área along the coasts we explored was safe fromCanadian Frozen Tundra familiar with hurricanes only via textbooks, we might have bought that beach house based to a saleman´s representation that the particular área in which we were interested was not prone to hurricanes. When it comes to weather related phenomena , ignorance is bliss - at least for a while.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

There is another reason wrecked homes on the beaches in the Yucatan have not been repaired from the hurricanes and other lesser storms from years past. 

Semarnat has been trying to institute a 60 meter set back for new construction or repairs. Most of those wrecked homes can not get permits to repair. The owners are not going to spend money to clean them up and they walk away. So those ruins are still there a decade or more.

A lot of those wrecked homes would be torn down or repaired if building was allowed.


----------



## exclusiva (Oct 29, 2011)

Absolutely correct Playaboy. I decided not to get into that level of detail, but under Decreto 801, implemented in July 2007, a new 60 m setback kicked in in certain coastal areas along the Gulf's north shore. Though I have heard since that Semarnat is softening it's stance somewhat and now allowing construction it had been vetoing up until recently.
In certain areas, sections of the destroyed homes are now resting on the seabed a few metres in from shore after Isidore remade the coastline.
The ocean giveth and the ocean taketh away . . .


----------



## exclusiva (Oct 29, 2011)

Dawg. Ramble on as you will, the stats tell the real story. Two hurricanes have hit the coast north of Merida in the last 25 years. Now, that's not to say four won't slam the area in the next week, but statistically and historically, fewer hurricanes visit there than in many parts of the US, the Caribbean and Mexico's Pacific coast.
No matter how many verbal knots you tie yourself into trying to claim otherwise.
I have three words for people who want to buy oceanfront in a tropical climate: insurance, insurance, insurance. And buy in an area that is LEAST prone to getting hit, like Mexico's northern Gulf coast, or below the hurricane line in Panama or some such.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

exclusiva said:


> Dawg. Ramble on as you will, the stats tell the real story. Two hurricanes have hit the coast north of Merida in the last 25 years. Now, that's not to say four won't slam the area in the next week, but statistically and historically, fewer hurricanes visit there than in many parts of the US, the Caribbean and Mexico's Pacific coast.
> No matter how many verbal knots you tie yourself into trying to claim otherwise.
> I have three words for people who want to buy oceanfront in a tropical climate: insurance, insurance, insurance. And buy in an area that is LEAST prone to getting hit, like Mexico's northern Gulf coast, or below the hurricane line in Panama or some such.


The same applies to people who build or buy at the top of beach front cliffs, or in areas hit by forest fires. The beach cliff houses seem particularly crazy to me. It is patently obvious that it is only a matter of time before the cliff recedes a few more meters and takes all those expensive homes away. But I have no objection if people want to live in those places. I do object when they expect the government and other people's tax dollars to pay for their losses when the inevitable happens.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

This actually happened, and I was there to see it. A man bought a cliff front house where we used to live on the CA coast. Bought a car trunk full of champagne for the moving-in party. Big storm attracted a large crowd watching as the cliff began going down; the house moving forward with it toward oblivion.
The new owner opened the trunk, grabbed a bottle of champagne and launched it as it went. Now THAT'S class!

There are some very attractive places with built in danger signs. Those forest homes all set for burning; those beach front ones; those with the fantastic views clinging to cliffs and of course.......those by the rolling rivers.


----------



## exclusiva (Oct 29, 2011)

Hope he had insurance ;-)


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

exclusiva said:


> Absolutely correct Playaboy. I decided not to get into that level of detail, but under Decreto 801, implemented in July 2007, a new 60 m setback kicked in in certain coastal areas along the Gulf's north shore. Though I have heard since that Semarnat is softening it's stance somewhat and now allowing construction it had been vetoing up until recently.
> In certain areas, sections of the destroyed homes are now resting on the seabed a few metres in from shore after Isidore remade the coastline.
> The ocean giveth and the ocean taketh away . . .


Why let facts get in the way of the experts fantasy?


----------

